
Show HN: Add hidden messages to your tweets, Facebook posts, WORD docs and more - hellotextmark
Hey Hacker News!  This mess⁡a⁠g⁣e⁣ ⁣h⁢a⁣s⁣ ⁢a⁣ ⁢h⁠i⁠d⁣d⁢e⁢n⁢ ⁠m⁠e⁢s⁣s⁢a⁠g⁣e⁣ ⁠i⁠n⁡side it called a textmark.  Find out what it is at textmark.io, use the find textmark tool.  We created textmark to allow you to protect your valuable content or send hidden messages to friends, the skies the limit.  Just copy and paste this message into the &quot;find textmark&quot; box.
======
lukasschwab
Interesting. Did some quick poking around.

Looks like the system adds a number of non-printing unicode characters into
the string. In this thread title, for example, the textmark is stored in the
phrase "mess⁡a⁠g⁣e⁣ ⁣h⁢a⁣s⁣ ⁢a⁣ ⁢h⁠i⁠d⁣d⁢e⁢n⁢ ⁠m⁠e⁢s⁣s⁢a⁠g⁣e⁣ ⁠i⁠n⁡side."
(Thanks, textdiff!)

Specifically, it adds non-printing unicode characters repeatedly. I'd guess
these form a unique series, which is mapped to a record in the textmark
database.

If I wanted to automatically remove the textmark from a text, in order to
steal your content, I would write a script to automatically remove any non-
printing unicode characters that appear in it. This StackOverflow answer
includes a script achieving precisely that task:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/11598864/6226586](https://stackoverflow.com/a/11598864/6226586)

~~~
ozgrozer
I was thinking the same things like you. Looks like they don't event hide the
actual message. They basically hide some sort of ID that points a row in the
database. After some research I've made a web-app which can hide any message
into any text.

If you wanna look it's on G⁡⁠⁢⁠⁠⁢⁠⁣⁠itHub. Here are the links.

Demo: [https://ozgrozer.github.io/titus/](https://ozgrozer.github.io/titus/)

Source:
[https://github.com/ozgrozer/titus/](https://github.com/ozgrozer/titus/)

------
bernardhalas
Hi there, great idea. Sort of like text stenography.

Is the message really hidden in this message? Or are you just doing the lookup
your database of hidden messages based on the hash of the public message?

Regarding the website UX - after I pasted the message to your text field I
thought the hidden message is the youtube video. But that didn't make sense to
me and only later I understood the message is above the video.

If you are interested in more UX feedback, feel free to visit
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange) which
is a free community platform built exactly for this purpose.

Also, looking at the payment options - I'm missing a pay-per-message approach.
For your consideration.

~~~
hellotextmark
Great feedback the message has been updated.

------
arkitaip
Cool idea. Needs a demo to show how it actually works and not just for
decoding messages. Like what's the use case.

Also, all those trademark symbols makes this look comically unprofessional.

~~~
hellotextmark
Hey thanks for the feedback! Definitely will add a video shortly just putting
it out there to get great feedback like yours.

------
r4meau
I only changed a word from it and it wouldn't find the trademark anymore. Not
that useful IMHO.

------
lclr
Hey textmark.io! Steganogr⁡a⁠p⁣h⁣y⁣ ⁢i⁣s⁣ ⁢s⁣o⁢ ⁠c⁠o⁣o⁢l⁢,⁢ ⁠b⁠u⁢t⁣
⁢e⁠n⁣s⁣u⁠r⁠e⁡ ownership without a robust crypto system is a little bit
pretentious ... And in some cases, dangerous!

